# Project TC3



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

I scanned back a few pages but did not find a thread that is about what I want to discuss so if there is one, please let me know.

I am building a TC3 for dirt Oval as a project for the RC-Oval site and need to draw on all of your experience (because I don’t have any LOL). I know that there had to be some tricks to free up the gear boxes and the whole drive train in general. What did you do when you had one to free up the gears?

This is a basic TC3.


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

ceramic bearings or take the backs of the standard bearings and clean and lube with light oil,go in with a dremial or remer and were the bearings meet the plastic slightly reem them til the bearnings fit in nice and smooth and not "pinched".there are sumthing like 22 bearings in a tc3 so adressing these spots and putting that LE tray on it you should be roll fast and smooth.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

For dirt oval TC3,

200mm conversion,
servo rack cover or a 3 liter plastic coke bottle cut top to bottom after removing the threaded top to cover the insides. It makes a snug fit and still allows breathing room for the hot motor.
Ditto on freeing up the diff cases by removing the excess plastic that causes binding.
Install Helicoils on the diff cases and rear input shaft pillow block.
You can use the RPM extended front bumper to protect the A-Arms but I just say use the stock bumper and bolt on a piece of kydex or thick lexan custom cut to your body to deflect the blows from hitting the arms.
You can use Integy Speed Tune Shocks or RC4Less Shocks for getting a springrate close to what you need besides the normal TC3 spring set. http://rc4less.safeshopper.com/21/395.htm?196, or http://integy.com/cgi-bin/webc.cgi/...p_catid=12&sid=7UzLO41lGMKR4Uf-18107207296.5c

There is a mod that allows you to cut out the battery try and install a slider tray that lets you push the cells farther left. This is really for carpet touring oval racing, so no need to do that mod.


----------



## overlandovalrcr (Nov 1, 2007)

trailranger, great idea on the heli coil gear boxes, I used tire ca on mine w/limited success. I actually race a tc4 w/Novak 3.5 & Max Amps 6000mah 7.4 lipo, McAllister LM body, big side dam, HPI rally wheels(w/varying offsets), HPI soft rally tires, Assoiciated threaded body shocks, 40 wt.oil, #2 piston, Assoiciated gold springs all around, 3deg. rear toe, 2deg toe out up front, 6mm ride height, etc...Above all else, with cartoon fast horsepower, throw away the plastic cvds & diff out drives!!! This is my FAVORITE rc car EVER! The car was fast enough to outrun 99% of nitro LMs, & about 75% of 1/8th scale LMs, set a couple track records, & won the season championship! Whole lotta fun,notta alotta of $,(compared to my sprint car), easy to drive & maintain.


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

Do you guys run the front or rear sway bars?


----------

